# My homemade bee feeders



## chickintexas (Apr 24, 2013)

When I saw the prices of bee feeders available for sale online, my jaw hit the floor from sticker shock! So I made my own.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

So this looks like pieces of pipe to me. Can you add some info around what it is or a whole picture of all of it. Maybe a link to the site that has the feeders?


----------



## chickintexas (Apr 24, 2013)

It's just PVC pipe. I used a screw on cap and adapter on the top. The bottom is sealed up with an internal test cap used in testing plumbing lines. The PVC pipe sticking out the side is cut at an angle to keep rain from going in. 
Here's a link to the feeder I saw for sale online.
http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/category/page47.html#FD-115


----------



## mbevanz (Jul 23, 2012)

A five gallon bucket will hold 40 pounds of sugar and the water necessary to make a 2 to 1 mix. Add a few inches of straw to the top and the bees won't drown. Works great as an open feeder and requires no special parts. Simple and effective. I put the lid on the bucket at night to keep the other critters out.


----------



## chickintexas (Apr 24, 2013)

I should clarify...this feeder is for dry feed.


----------



## capt44 (Jun 22, 2011)

It will work great for dry feed.
I built some deer feeders using the same principal.
Be sure and drill some holes in the bottom for water to drain.
Need to position it so a squirrel or raccoon can't get to it.


----------



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

I can only surmise that she failed to tell us she is feeding pollen,, not sugar water,,,


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, if you had followed the link she offered earlier, the Mann Lake feeder at the link is clearly described as a dry _Bee-Pro_ feeder. _Bee-Pro_ is a dry pollen supplement that Mann Lake sells.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

So you just fill upright tube with dry sub and bees access it from the side arm?
Do squirrels get into it.


----------



## mbevanz (Jul 23, 2012)

Well...thanks.


----------



## GLOCK (Dec 29, 2009)

The one year I did dry feed some beepro I just used a bottom board a deep and a tel.top wala a dry feeder.
I think dry feeding is way over done I don't think it needs done to often on less your trying to brood up early but hey what do I know .


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

Is there a baffle or something inside to keep the feed from drifting out the entrance?


----------



## chickintexas (Apr 24, 2013)

I fill up the tube with dry substitute and bees access from side. No squirrel issues yet and if there was one, I would use a baffle to keep them out. Same baffles that are used to keep squirrels from bird feeders.


----------



## chickintexas (Apr 24, 2013)

The feed is similar to fine flour so I don't see any drifting at all. It pretty much stays dry packed unless tapped or shaken. No baffle needed.


----------

